# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shkrime nga Samidin Xhezairi, (Komandant Hoxha)

## ximi_abedini

Samidin Xhezairi, ish-Komandant Hoxha është i lindur më 23 mars 1963 në Bresanë të Opojës. Në vitin 1969 familja e tij u shpërngul në Prizren, ku ai e kreu : shkollën fillore dhe atë të mesme(Gjimnazin) drejtimin e mjekësisë.Në vitin 1982/83 e kreu shërbimin ushtrak në Pirot. Në vitet 1983-88 në Mitrovicë ka studuar në Fakultetin e Teknologjisë. Dy vjet të fundit 1986-88 krahas me Fakultetin e Teknologjisë studion edhe në Shkollën e Lartë të Elektroteknikës në Zveçan. Si absolvent i SHL-s dhe Fakultetit të Teknologjisë, pa dëshirën e tij emigron në Vjenë të Austrisë. Në dy vjetët e para (1988-1990) ai ka punuar punë të ndryshme,ndërsa pasi e mësoi gjuhën gjermane, për 8 vjet rresht(1990-1998) punoi në një spital të Vjenës, si teknik medicinal. Në vitin 1993 mori shtetësinë austriake. Krahas punës në spital ai ka mësuar -gjuhën programore vizual c++ dhe grafik animacione. Samidini në Vjenë u martua dhe i lindën dy fëmijë (djem), ndërsa pas përfundimit të luftës, në Kosovë i lind edhe një vajzë. Me fillimin e luftës çlirimtare në Kosovë, ai e braktisi Vjenën dhe iu bashkua radhëve të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Komandant Hoxha në vitin 2001 iu bashkua edhe radhëve te Ushtrisë Çlirimtare Kombëtare në Maqedoni.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

simbase shkrimit qe ke ber ske qka i shton veq hallall ikofte.
po tashe ku e gjen vehten komandant hoxha.

----------


## not1ex

> simbase shkrimit qe ke ber ske qka i shton veq hallall ikofte.
> po tashe ku e gjen vehten komandant hoxha.


ai gjenden ne prizren ku edhe punon ne prizren.

nese do me pa biografin e tij dhe video lufte vizito web-seit e hoxhes:http://www.hoxha.at

----------


## AMERIKANO

Eshte njeri i zgjuar, besimtar dhe atdhetar me veper.

Zoti e ruajt.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Samidin Xhezairi, ish-Komandant Hoxha është i lindur më 23 mars 1963 në Bresanë të Opojës. Në vitin 1969 familja e tij u shpërngul në Prizren, ku ai e kreu : shkollën fillore dhe atë të mesme(Gjimnazin) drejtimin e mjekësisë.Në vitin 1982/83 e kreu shërbimin ushtrak në Pirot. Në vitet 1983-88 në Mitrovicë ka studuar në Fakultetin e Teknologjisë. Dy vjet të fundit 1986-88 krahas me Fakultetin e Teknologjisë studion edhe në Shkollën e Lartë të Elektroteknikës në Zveçan. Si absolvent i SHL-s dhe Fakultetit të Teknologjisë, pa dëshirën e tij emigron në Vjenë të Austrisë. Në dy vjetët e para (1988-1990) ai ka punuar punë të ndryshme,ndërsa pasi e mësoi gjuhën gjermane, për 8 vjet rresht(1990-1998) punoi në një spital të Vjenës, si teknik medicinal. Në vitin 1993 mori shtetësinë austriake. Krahas punës në spital ai ka mësuar -gjuhën programore vizual c++ dhe grafik animacione. Samidini në Vjenë u martua dhe i lindën dy fëmijë (djem), ndërsa pas përfundimit të luftës, në Kosovë i lind edhe një vajzë. Me fillimin e luftës çlirimtare në Kosovë, ai e braktisi Vjenën dhe iu bashkua radhëve të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Komandant Hoxha në vitin 2001 iu bashkua edhe radhëve te Ushtrisë Çlirimtare Kombëtare në Maqedoni.


o xim po clidhje ka kjo qe ke shkruar ti me komunitetin musliman..apo nga mjekra qe paska mbajtur na e bjen ketu..pastaj ti thua ''shkrime nga samidin xhezairi ''..ku jane keto shkrime te tij...

u lodhet duke sjelle gjera pa lidhje ne kete rubrike..duhet ta dergosh ne vend tjeter kete shkrim pasi nga sa shoh une nuk ka asnje lidhje me komunitetin musliman

----------


## ximi_abedini

Mirë, që i fton të tjerët në rrugën e drejtë, por urtësia në thirrjet tua po mungon!
I mëson ata për durimin e Muhamedit s.a., e vet je i ngutshëm, pakujdesia e shoqëron thirrjen tënde!
Ju drejtohesh: Veproni si ju ka porositur Pejgamberi, e punët tua s'duken askund!
Qëllimi i mirë, jo gjithmonë e arrin efekt...in e dëshiruar, e sidomos jo atëherë kur atë e përcjell kokëfortësia.

- Puna të i paraprijë fjalës, fjala të shkruajë për punën dhe puna të pasojë fjalën, kjo është renditja.
Besimtari i mirë është i kujdesshëm në bërjen publike të punës së tij, por e dobishmja vërehet nga vëzhguesi i kujdesshëm, vepra e mirë e zbulon veten.

- Nëse rrethi ku ti jeton ende nuk e ka vërejtur punën tënde, e ti pretendon se e ke bërë, nëse vërtet po, atëherë pse sduket askund?!
Vetëm me fjalë dëshiron të dëshmosh veten, dhe me kaq mjaftohesh?!

Sabr është fjalë arabe që do të thotë: Të përmbahesh, të ndalosh, ruajtje e qetësisë kur ballafaqohemi me vështirësi.
Në terminologjinë e fjalorit Islam, ka kuptimin e përmbajtjes nga epshet e veta, duke praktikuar urdhrat e All-llah-ut.
Durimi(sabri) është prej moraleve më të larta të fesë Islame, prandaj në Kur'an e takojmë më shumë se në 90 vende.
Kjo fjalë për herë të fundit përmendet në kaptinën El Asr(103):
1- Pasha kohën!
2- Nuk ka dyshim se njeriu është në një humbje të sigurt.
3- Me përjashtim të atyre që besuan, bënë vepra të mira, porositën njëri tjetrin t'i përmbahen të vërtetës dhe që u këshilluan të jenë të durueshëm.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Më leni të qetë në mënyrën time të thirrjes, se nga Kurani dhe Hadithet e kam.

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 08.04.2011
www.facebook.com/samidin.xhezairi
www.hoxha.at

----------


## ximi_abedini

Dhe Luftoni në rrugën e All-llah-ut kundër atyre që ju sulmojnë e mos e teproni se All-llahu nuk i do ata që e teprojnë. Kuran 2:190

- Ne e dimë fare mirë se cilit janë ata që po na sulmojnë, dhe mundohemi të jemi prej atyre që nuk e teprojnë.

...Dhe respektojeni All-llah-un e të dërguarin e Tij, e mos u përçani mes vete, e të dobësoheni e ta humbni fuqinë (luftarake). Të jeni të durueshëm se All-llahu është me të durueshmit. Kuran 8:46

- Për momentin ne jemi të përçarë dhe të padurueshëm, e kemi të dobësuar fuqinë luftarake, prandaj edhe po ju thërras drejt përmirësimit.

A nuk i vure re ata të cilëve iu pate thënë: "Ndalni duart tuaja prej luftës, e faleni namazin dhe jepeni zeqatën! " E kur iu bë atyre obligim lufta, që një grup prej tyre u frikësoheshin njerëzve siç është frika ndaj All-llah-ut, e edhe më fortë. Thoshin: "Zoti ynë, pse na e bëre obligim luftën? Sikur të na e kishe shtyrë deri në një afat të afërt!" ... Kuran 4:77

- Ju vërtet ende nuk jeni mirë të përgatitur për një luftë të gjatë, pak kush prej jush është i rregullt në namaz dhe dhënie të zeqatit.
- Përmes porosive synojë që ti përmbaheni Kuran-it dhe Hadith-it të Muhamed s.a.

O besimtarë! Pranojeni Islamin me të gjitha rregullat e tij dhe mos shkoni gjurmëve të djallit, se ai është armiku juaj i përbetuar. Kur'an 2:208

- Bëhu i vëmendshëm gjatë leximit të këshillave, atëherë je Muxhahid dhe Patriot i vërtetë.

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 14.04.2011
www.facebook.com/samidin.xhezairi
www.hoxha.at

----------


## ximi_abedini

Habitem me ju kur e vërej se po ju pengon që disa pasardhës të majmunëve po e tregojnë publikisht origjinën e vet!
Është liri e të shprehurit dhe ata kanë të drejtë ti zgjedhin stërgjyshërit e tyre!
- Ju e dini se për këtë ka argument në Kuran 7:166. - E kur ata tejkaluan me arrogancë ...të hapët nga ajo që ishin të ndaluar, Ne i shndërruam në majmunë të përbuzur.
E shihni se ata vërtet e kanë origjinën prej majmunit, ata janë pasardhës të tyre.

Pra mos u shqetësoni për atë se çka thonë ata për veten.

Por assesi mos pranoni që të ja u imponojnë bindjen e tyre, refuzoni rrept, dhe mos ngurroni të ja u bëni me dije se ajo vlen vetëm për ata.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Janë edhe dy shembuj tjerë në Kuran 2:65 dhe 5:60.

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 25.04.2011
www.facebook.com/samidin.xhezairi
www.hoxha.at

----------


## ximi_abedini

SHQIPËRI UNË NUK JAM KOSOVAR, TI E DI SE JAM SHQIPTAR!
Shqipëri, shumë vite të ëndërrova dhe nuk dua që ajo akoma të vazhdoj, prandaj të lutem, së paku ti mos ma moho të drejtën të jem Shqiptar!

Shqipëri, a të kanë treguar se dikush më quan Kosovar?!
Po, me atë emër më drejtohen, dhe janë shumë të paftyrë në guximin e tyre, pa më pye...tur se a dëshiroj të më quajnë ashtu, ata megjithatë po e bëjnë!!!

Kujdes, bëhu e vëmendshme Shqipëri, ata po mundohen ti largojnë Fëmijët nga Nëna e vet, hapi sytë se në pleqërinë tënde mund të mbesësh e vetmuar!
Shqipëri, Fëmijë më ke, së paku ti mos më quaj Kosovar!

Shqiptar jam, i tillë do të vdes.

Al-llah (Krijues - Zot) na ruaj prej shqiptarve të ligë.

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 2.05.2011

unë jam nga Kosova, por jam Shqipëtar e jo kosovar. Armiku me qëllim e bën që gradualisht të fillojmë e të adoptohemi me fjalën kosovar, sepse dëshirojnë të na përqajnë dhe të ket më pak Shqipëtar.

----------


## ximi_abedini

*DËSHIRON SHQIPËRI ME KUFIJË TË RI, PËRGATITU DHE BËJE REALITET!*





Ti ke filluar të mendosh rreth saj, armiku tanimë është i gatshëm për të penguar realizimin e synimit tënd!
Ty të mbetet fjala, kundërshtari në heshtje me zell vazhdon punën e vet!
Fjalët e tepërta të përcjellura me pak punë e zvogëlojnë hapësirën e fushëveprimit!

...Së pari të vlerësojmë rrezikshmërinë e gjendjes në të cilën jemi, ku menjëherë do të kuptoni se morali është në nivelin jo edhe aq të pëlqyeshëm!
Vazhdoni me përmirësimin e vetes dhe atyre që i keni afër, dhe thirrni të tjerët që të angazhohen në atë drejtim.

Mos më pyet për kohën e fillimit të luftës, si të ju tregoj diçka që as vet se dijë, më mirë e ke të lexosh të gjitha porositë, aty mëson për mënyrën dhe renditjen përgatitjes!

Kthehu te All-llahu dhe vetëm nga Ai ndihmë e udhëzim kërko, dhe Muhammedi (alejhi selem) si më i dashuri i All-llahut le të mbetet shembulli më i mirë për ty.

- O ju besimtarë, përmbajuni mësimeve të All-llahut dhe thuani fjalë të drejta. Kur'an (33.Ahzab - 70)
- Ai (All-llahu) iu mundëson të bëni vepra të mira, ju shlyen juve mëkatet tuaja, e kush respekton All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, ai ka arritur një sukses të madh. Kur'an (33.Ahzab - 71)

E bëre ndryshe, ti s’bëre asgjë, e dëmtove veten dhe familjen, All-llahu na ruajt.

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 13.05.2011

----------


## ximi_abedini

"Allah më ruaj prej ledhatimit (komplimentit) që ma bën qëllimkeqi.
Ofendimet e kundërshtarëve po më forcojnë.
Sharjet e tyre në baza fetare ma shtojnë dashurinë për Krijuesin.
Sharjet e tyre në baza kombëtare po më nxisin të angazhohem dyfish për mirëqenjen e motrave/vëllezërve të mi.
Nuk ka vend për urrejtje në zemrën time.
Falemenderimi i takon All-llahut që nuk e lejoi dreqin (shejtanin) të mbjellë urrejtje në zemrën time". -

Samidin Xhezairi - Hoxha

----------


## _Mersin_

*Hej eshte e vertete se Hoxhe Shefqet Krasniqi ka qene ne brigaden e Agim Ramadanit ne luften e UCk?*

----------


## AnaH_M

Shefqet Krasniqi ka qen gjithsesi ne UCK por ne cilen brigade nuk dij.

Komandant hoxha edhe ky eshte nje nder ata qe luftuan dhe punojn per kete dinn dhe ket komb.

----------


## ximi_abedini

Nëse ti që ofendon besimin tim në Zot e llogarit veten patriot, atëher unë nuk dua të më quajnë patriot. Jo nuk dua, sepse do të më barazonin me ty, e ne nuk jemi të barabartë. Si të jemi të barabartë kur unë për hir të Krijuesit e dua në pakufi vendin tim dhe s'ndjejë urrejtje ndaj atyre që jetojnë në të, e as jasht tijë.
Kështu më mësoi Zoti i im mua. E ti " patriot " që më ofendon, nga i merr mësimet e tua?!

KOMANDANT HOXHA

----------


## ximi_abedini

"Nëse sulmohemi sepse jemi Musliman, do të mbrohemi si Musliman.
Nëse sulmohemi sepse jemi Shqiptarë, gjithashtu do të mbrohemi si Shqiptarë".

KOMANDANT HOXHA - UÇK

----------


## TetovaMas

A eshte ky njeri i gjalle se si zakonishte shqipetaret nuk i levdronje njeresit qe kane mbetur gjalle ,pore vetem te vdekurit se jane te sigurte qe te vdekurit nuk kthehen prape.

----------


## ximi_abedini

*Më pyesin: Komandant Hoxha, a ke vrarë armiq ?
Ah, sikur mos të ishim në rrethana të tilla që po na imponohen edhe fjalën vrasje do ta fshija nga fjalori.
Si fëmijë shumë i vogël mu mbush zemra plot besim në Krijuesin.
E Ai më tha: Lexo(Ikre).
E dëgjova, nuk e ndala leximin se ekam ushqim kryesorë.
- Më duhet të përgjigjem: Po kam vrarë. Si mos të i vrasësh ata që u bënë rrezik i madh për të pambrojturit ?!*



TetovaMas Samedin Xhezairi ende eshte gjall jeton ne  Prizeren

----------


## ximi_abedini

Pak minuta para vdekjes së gjyshit, para shumë vitesh.
Ishte i shtrirë në shtrat nga ku edhe u largua in sha All-llah drejtë Xhennetit.
Në dhomë ishin edhe anëtarët tjerë të familjes, ja mbaja dorën duke e shoqëruar atë në minutat e fundit të tij.

Papritmas më tha: Sami më largo këtë send nga dora dhe vendose në dritare!

Drejtoi krahun nga unë që ta merrja edhe pse nuk kishte asgjë në dorë.
Nuk i thash jo, u shtira se po e marrë nga dora e tij dhe po e vendosë në dritare, ashtu si e kërkoi.

- E vendosa, i thash.
- Bofsh hair, ma ktheu i buzëqeshur.

Me aq u mjaftua, skishte kërkesë tjetër dhe i kënaqur buzagaz filloi me frymëmarrjet e fundit, u largua nga ne.

Sbëra asgjë, megjithatë ishte shumë, nuk e kundërshtova!

Në këtë jetë nga All-llahu vetëm të mjaftueshmen të kërkojmë, dhe Xhennetin ta synojmë.

Atëherë jam përmbajtur nga loti, por tani jam duke lotuar, me të si fëmijë bashkërisht kam falur shumë namaze dhe disa sure nga Kurani i mësova prej tij, All-llahu ja faltë Xhennetin më të mirë, in sha All-llah do ta takoj atje.

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 14.07.2011

----------


## The_Capital

LIRINË NUK JA U SOLLA UNË, POR AS NUK E GJETA NË MESIN TUAJ!
Akoma në kërkim, nuk e gjej dot, gjithandej të përçarë, asnjë thupër e bashkuar!
Liri e quajnë, por unë nuk e shoh si të tillë!
Jo, s’dua të ankohem, por as vend për gëzim nuk ka, disi ndryshe të paramendoj, mos vallë në fantazinë time e teproj?!

...Shqipëri, çka po ndodh me ty, së paku ti duhej të ishe shembull për fëmijët tu?!
Të vajtova, si nënë u tregove e dhimbshme, por si baba disi rendit nuk po ja din!
Po, edhe si baba duhet të dëshmosh veten, mos na fajëso, ti e di se ne u rritëm jetim!
Apo ndoshta ke bindjen se më nuk kemi nevojë për ty?!
Gabohesh, nëse ashtu mendon, afërsinë dhe këshillat tua dëshirojmë!

Më vjen rëndë t’a them, por nuk po tregohesh edhe aq i kujdesshëm me familjen tënde!
Po të drejtohem si zot shtëpie që je, por ta kesh parasysh se ne jemi rritur dhe nuk të garantoj për dëgjueshmëri në pafundësi, mos lejo që të veprojmë krye në vete!

Tregohu i fortë, mos lejo që ndaras të punojmë!

Samidin Xhezairi (Komandant Hoxha, Prizren) 06.05.2011

----------


## The_Capital

*DËSHIRON SHQIPËRI ME KUFIJË TË RI, PËRGATITU DHE BËJE REALITET!*
Ti ke filluar të mendosh rreth saj, armiku tanimë është i gatshëm për të penguar realizimin e synimit tënd!
Ty të mbetet fjala, kundërshtari në heshtje me zell vazhdon punën e vet!
Fjalët e tepërta të përcjellura me pak punë e zvogëlojnë hapësirën e fushëveprimit!

...Së pari të vlerësojmë rrezikshmërinë e gjendjes në të cilën jemi, ku menjëherë do të kuptoni se morali është në nivelin jo edhe aq të pëlqyeshëm!
Vazhdoni me përmirësimin e vetes dhe atyre që i keni afër, dhe thirrni të tjerët që të angazhohen në atë drejtim.

Mos më pyet për kohën e fillimit të luftës, si të ju tregoj diçka që as vet se dijë, më mirë e ke të lexosh të gjitha porositë, aty mëson për mënyrën dhe renditjen përgatitjes!

Kthehu te All-llahu dhe vetëm nga Ai ndihmë e udhëzim kërko, dhe Muhammedi (alejhi selem) si më i dashuri i All-llahut le të mbetet shembulli më i mirë për ty.

- O ju besimtarë, përmbajuni mësimeve të All-llahut dhe thuani fjalë të drejta. Kur'an (33.Ahzab - 70)
- Ai (All-llahu) iu mundëson të bëni vepra të mira, ju shlyen juve mëkatet tuaja, e kush respekton All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, ai ka arritur një sukses të madh. Kur'an (33.Ahzab - 71)

E bëre ndryshe, ti s’bëre asgjë, e dëmtove veten dhe familjen, All-llahu na ruajt.

----------

